# Sorority and Guppies



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Not sure if this could work..

I have a planted 20 gallon with 5 shrimp and five guppies (one is male). Would it be possible to start a sorority?

If it is not possible because of compatibility, then never mind. But if not possible because of tank size, what would be an appropriate tank size?

If this does end up working out, how do I switch my established/cycled filter to another tank? How do I put the guppies and betta girls together? How do I safely add more fish without messing with the bacteria?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

You will be fine. My 5 sorority has 3 platy's, couple guppy's and ghost shrimp in my 14. They are doing great.

I did buy all 5 at the same time. In addition, Petco at that time had a new stock of females all of the same size so my guess is these gals are all from the same brood.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

How slow should I add them so I don't disturb the bacteria?


----------



## mand (Nov 19, 2010)

I have a 20 gallon with 3 female guppies,1 male guppy, 5 zebra danios and 5 tetras. I added 5 female bettas about a month ago, so far everything has been fine although my big female guppy is boss and keeps everybody in line.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Since it is a community with bettas and guppies, do you think that lessens the chance of the shrimps being hurt?


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

mand said:


> although my big female guppy is boss and keeps everybody in line.


 
 Speaking of guppy aggression, my tank only has 4 cheap feeder guppy's, only reason they were added is in the hopes they breed (alternate live food source). Two of my female guppy's have been really going at it, they would give the most aggressive cichlids a run for their money.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

turtle10 said:


> Since it is a community with bettas and guppies, do you think that lessens the chance of the shrimps being hurt?


If you have enough plants / deco as suitable hide spots for shrimp they will be fine.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Okay, thanks everyone!


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Always funny stuff going on during feeding time. Two female guppy's flexing over a half eaten shrimp pellet. A stealth ghost shrimp proceeds to swipe the pellet from under their noses and he immediately retreats underneath the java moss with the food. The two gals are now looking for the food.....while he's busy chowing.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

No compatibility issues, but I personally wouldn't start a sorority. The fish seem happier by themselves.


----------

